# The V7 Explosion thread



## musicninja17 (Jun 9, 2010)

Post your heart attack inducing accidents with your V7.

I personally have grenaded mine twice.

Once, outside on concrete, half on grass/flowerbed.

I crapped BRICKS

after minutes of picking up pieces....couldn't find one....found a half an hour later...

Nothing broke on that one O_O

Second time:
Crowded hallway. At school :fp
Again.....found all the peices.....but broke my core....

a couple of very nice people stopped to help me pick up.....yeah that one wasn't good


----------



## riffz (Jun 9, 2010)

I've never dropped mine.


----------



## ianini (Jun 9, 2010)

Whenever I drop my V-7 I _always_ get a mini heart-attack because I fear that it'll fall break.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 9, 2010)

Tried to test corner cutting. One of the centers broke and every single piece fell onto the kitchen floor. I am still putting it back together.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 9, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Tried to test corner cutting. One of the centers broke and every single piece fell onto the kitchen floor. I am still putting it back together.



it takes like an hour to put back together


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 9, 2010)

I've broken a core during a drop.
I've lost pieces.
I've broken pieces.

I'm surprised my cube is still alive.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 9, 2010)

Today, but only a few pieces. I'm too lazy to put it back together right now. 

On the topic of explosions: My V5 exploded today, so I decided to sand the bumps on the corners. I'm finding that the middle edges/center edges tend to fall out, and thus I have gotten nowhere in the reassembling process. Kind of maddening


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Post your heart attack inducing accidents with your V7.
> 
> I personally have grenaded mine twice.
> 
> ...


:3


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes I was very fortunate that there were some genuinely nice people around :3


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 9, 2010)

I popped mine while inside a car in a parking lot at DQ. I thought I found all the pieces & went home. I had left one in the parking lot & had to make my dad drive me back.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jun 9, 2010)

I never drop mine because I never go outside my room  All jokes aside, I never drop mine anyway because I am so over careful.


----------



## Dionz (Jun 9, 2010)

I popped mine within 2 hours I got it.


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 9, 2010)

you should change this thread in the v-cube explosions thread


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2010)

If I had a V Cube with special internal pieces, I would NEVER bring it outside of home.


----------



## Stefan (Jun 9, 2010)

musicninja17 said:


> Again.....found all the peices.....but *broke my core*....



You must be mistaken.

"the core CANNOT be broken"
-- Konstantinos VERDES


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 9, 2010)

I popped/dropped a single piece into the toilet about 2 months ago.
I didn't get it back, to say the least.


----------



## Brunito (Jun 9, 2010)

I tried to test it and i dropped it about from 0.5 meter and the broke and it was really hard to find all of the pieces and i didnt find 3 xD


----------



## LewisJ (Jun 9, 2010)

Solution to all your problems:
DON'T DROP YOUR V-7 OR TAKE IT PLACES WHERE THERE IS RISK OF DOING SO


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 9, 2010)

I have never had my 7x7 explode, but I did once bowl it down the stairs because I was bored, nothing happened.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a friend from school (one of them "wanna-be" cubers as jimmyboy would say) that carries a V7 in his backpack at all times. He also throws the backpack around a lot.


----------



## NoobCube (Jun 9, 2010)

*...*

Saw a video when someone drop kicked one (lightly) and it survived so thought oh, I'll just drop mine to test it. So I dropped it about 4ft onto my carpeted landing, and it then bounced all the way over to the stairs and went crashing down >.< luckily it was completely intact, god bless Panagiotis Verdes


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 9, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> musicninja17 said:
> 
> 
> > Again.....found all the peices.....but *broke my core*....
> ...



"We also have incidents with broken cores which is not only strange but ridiculous.
I mean the core CANNOT be broken.
It needs a STRONG-SPECIAL tool to do that.
I attach you a picture of a broken core."

wtf?


----------



## FruityNinja (Jun 9, 2010)

lol i dropped mine at school and some people stole pieces... o well, i cracked the core anyway, so i bought a new one.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 9, 2010)

How?
I NEVER fully exploded a 7x7, 6x6 is a different
story though.

I'm pretty sure I saw someone here drop kick a 7x7 
and it was perfectly fine after(except for the stickers)


----------

